# Debunking the "Alpha Dog" Theory - article



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks--very good info about how dog training has changed over the years. I'm sending it to my sister who is a big Cesar fan.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This is great. Thanks for sharing Valerie!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I thought it would be interesting for a few people! Lots of times when people come on taking about - my puppy is "aggressive" so I've been holding her down and asserting my "dominance," I just don't understand why this isn't working - I want to send them to read an article just like this!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have that copy of the Whole Dog Journal and I enjoyed that article. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

WOOHOO!!! Finally...that whole alpha dog type training is so WRONG. It has ruined alot of good dogs. I am so glad to see this article thank you thank you thank you for posting it.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

THANK YOU for posting this!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hunter'sMom said:


> THANK YOU for posting this!


No problem!


----------



## goldenbella5 (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow! We should get this more out there... because before this I was one of the alpha dog people and wouldn't let alpha dog get out of my mind. But this made perfect sence... So I will still tell my friends the advice, of keeping you dog at your side when walking because I HATE WHEN DOGS PULL, but with a twist...


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

goldenbella5 said:


> Wow! We should get this more out there... because before this I was one of the alpha dog people and wouldn't let alpha dog get out of my mind. But this made perfect sence... So I will still tell my friends the advice, of keeping you dog at your side when walking because I HATE WHEN DOGS PULL, but with a twist...


I'm glad you benefited from it!


----------

